# Vacuum pump comparison



## celsomenaia (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello

Do you have a part-number ? in what cars they are used ?

best regards


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

I use the same pump, it came from Audi A4 1.8 Turbo; the numbers are: 8E0 927 317. You may try googling without spaces too


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

Just search ebay for VW or Audi Vacuum pump. There are a pile of them and the part number appear to change from car to car and year to year.

Here's a few
1J0 612 181*
8D0 927 317*
8E0 927 317


----------

